# The Music of Hagia Sophia



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

What a magnificent structure!

I am interested in hearing the music that would have been presented here during it's time as a Christian church.

Can you please make recommendations?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Hagia Sophia is probably the most impressive man-made structure I've ever experienced....really amazing place....I don't know much about Byzantine music prior to 1453, so I'll leave that to the experts....but....when we visttied, I could just imagine what a great brass ensemble would sound like in that magnificent building!!
Gabrielli, Frescobaldi, etc would sound fantastic, I'm sure!!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I think at that time, Western music was still in the pre-notation era, so your guess is as good as anyone else's.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

eljr said:


> I am interested in hearing the music that would have been presented here during it's time as a Christian church.
> 
> Can you please make recommendations?


Sister Marie Keyrouz, Chants Sacrés Melchites
Marcel Peres/ Ensemble Organum, Chants de L'eglise de Rome
Lycourgos Angelopoulois, The Glory of Byzantium
Lycourgos Angelopoulois, The Divine Liturgy of St John Chrysostom

Let me know if you have a problem finding these things.

(Very good video by the way!)


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Sister Marie Keyrouz, Chants Sacrés Melchites
> Marcel Peres/ Ensemble Organum, Chants de L'eglise de Rome
> Lycourgos Angelopoulois, The Glory of Byzantium
> Lycourgos Angelopoulois, The Divine Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
> ...


found and ordered both

thanks

video?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Heck148 said:


> The Hagia Sophia is probably the most impressive man-made structure I've ever experienced....really amazing place....I don't know much about Byzantine music prior to 1453, so I'll leave that to the experts....but....when we visttied, I could just imagine what a great brass ensemble would sound like in that magnificent building!!
> Gabrielli, Frescobaldi, etc would sound fantastic, I'm sure!!


I have been there too.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> I have been there too.


Then you and @Heck148 understand. The building and the space within demand an emotion of you. An emotion the space determines.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

arpeggio said:


> I have been there too.


Bassoon duets would sound great!! don't you think??!!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

eljr said:


> found and ordered both
> 
> thanks
> 
> video?


The video about Hagia Sophia you found on YouTube!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> The video about Hagia Sophia you found on YouTube!


Oh, OK

Guess it was a bit of wishful thinking.... I thought maybe (or was hoping) you had an ancient music performance filmed in Hagia Sophia.


----------

